# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Apex >  Apex lente aprs migration cpu  100%

## mariachi

Bonjour


je viens de migrer un 11GR1 vers 11GR2 3.xx
j'en ai profit pour upgrader l'apex 
Application Express 4.2.6.00.03


j'ai exporter mes app de mon ancienne apex vers ma nouvelle apex.

dans ma nouvelle apex, j'ai un liste de item quand je clique sur 1 item a dclenche du code sql. a ce moment le cpu de la machine qui heberge l'apex et le code sql (c'est la meme machine) monte a 100 % (4 coeurs)


quand jexcute le code sql lui mme, dans sql developper, ca marche sans soucis.


auriez vous des pistes

----------


## McM

Bonjour,
Voici quelques points  vrifier pour mieux cerner le souci :
1/ Qui consomme le CPU : Le process Apex ou la base ?
2/ As-tu lanc les stats sur la base ?
3/ Quand le CPU est  100% l'application est fige ? Y-a-t-il une session APEX active sur la base pendant ce temps l ?

----------


## mariachi

1/ Qui consomme le CPU : Le process Apex ou la base ?

Oracle.EXE,
je ne sais pas comment en savoir plus
2/ As-tu lanc les stats sur la base ?
je n'ai pas lanc les stat aprs la migration. car de mmoire oracle le fait tt seul en process system.

3/ Quand le CPU est  100% l'application est fige ? Y-a-t-il une session APEX active sur la base pendant ce temps l ?

l'apex workspace internal: fonctionne +/- normalement 

parcontre l'apex qui pose pose probleme ne bouge pas il se passe rien. IE dit waiting for server et ca tourne a l'infini

quand je vais le me session monitor, je vois les session qui host l'apex mais impossible de les killer

----------


## mariachi

pour info j'ai une autre apex dans un autre workspace qui semble fonctionner correctement

----------


## mariachi

Pour info ca fonctionne maintenant

j'ai killer toute les session anonymous en reference a l'apex

pour info pour killer une session anonymous il ne faut pas mettre le immdiate a la fin


ALTER SYSTEM KILL SESSION '283, 436'

----------

